# Fruitfull things to do on weekends



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello there...

Would like to know what is your usual activity on weekends...

Maybe i can get an idea what to do on weekends other than cleaning the house, doing the laundry, washing dishes etc... Sounds boring? 
Yes it is... A routine work on weekends... I need to do something about this.... 

My husband loves to play a lot on online games and i usually left out doing nothing but to watch him playing FiFA, Battlefield etc... I wanted to have some hobby that i can use my idle time... Do you have any idea? Free classes like yoga? Sports? Part time job ( accounts, tutor), i already sign up for volunteer in dubai which I think a good start... Wish i have loads of money to pursue mba... 

Thanks,

Hassli


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

whatever you like...?

It all boils down to your personal interests!!


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd recommend you do what everyone else does - walk around a big shopping mall until you are so tired of the mall that being back home suddenly doesn't seem that bad after all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

See imom (international MAN of mystery that is) likes going to the malls


----------

